# Buying rats on Craigslist?



## mecameron1 (Jul 12, 2013)

So I have been looking for places to buy a pair of female rats (I'm trying everything to stay away from pet stores) and I'm wondering if anyone has had any experience with buying rats off Craigslist? Here is the listing I'm currently looking at:
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/for/3918929487.html
I know all cases will be different, but I just wanted to make sure it wasn't a definite "NO!"
Thanks,
MC


----------



## steeve (Jul 9, 2013)

Craigslist is an EXCELLENT place to get rats! Most people have accidental litters or just can't take care of theirs so its great to adopt those ratties. I got my two girls from an accidental litter on Craigslist and they're my sweeties. I got my bunny from there too.

The main issue would be checking how reputable the owner is. Judging from the ad, I would say they bred them but that's not definitely a bad thing. It could be an accidental litter. I would suggest you ask them lots of questions, such as how old they are, health, how they're treated, what they're fed, and definitely ask about their parents health and history. Ask if the mom had lots of tumors or if they have bad respiratory issues. Ask as much as you can. It you're able, drive out and see the ratties in their habitat. That'll give you a good idea of their health and how well they're treated. 

if I were you, I would ask that person but also wait. It's very common for people to rehome their rats with cages and all, and often you'll find accidental litters with people giving the babies away for free (that's how I got my girls). Just because its the first rat ad you see doesn't mean it's the one! I check Craigslist every day and I find a rat ad just about every day. So just wait it out to find the best offers and the people that really seem to care for their pets and want them to go to a good home.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

I got all four of my boys off Craigslist recently, from an accidental litter.​I'm not the most experienced at all, but I went to visit my boys when they were 2 and 4 weeks, just to make sure nothing fishy was going on.​Maybe you could visit the location prior to getting them?​


----------



## mecameron1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you for the replies! I am hoping to visit them at some point. I feel much better now


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

LittleJaws said:


> I got all four of my boys off Craigslist recently, from an accidental litter.​I'm not the most experienced at all, but I went to visit my boys when they were 2 and 4 weeks, just to make sure nothing fishy was going on.​Maybe you could visit the location prior to getting them?​



Are you sure that's how old they are?! At 2 weeks old they just opened their eyes!!



nevermind..


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I use craigslist to rehome fosters sometimes. Just ask the basic questions about health and temperament, of the parents as well. It's no more risky than adopting from a rescue unless it's an adult female who might be pregnant.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I found my breeder on craigslist plus I have gotten other animals and stuff off it too. If you are responsible about using it, it can be a great place to get a pet.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Look at their living enviroment if they're living in filth or being fed crap that will tell you wether or not they're a breeder that cares about the rats. Some people will breed rats that they know have problems. Also from looking at the colors I worry about megacolon 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Might be a no-brainer, but don't take everything you're told as fact. I got a couple of my rats off craigslist, and I love them, but the breeders definitely lied about a few things.


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I got 3 boys free from Craigslist (with a free ferret nation too!) and found the breeder we bought our hairless from on there too. I still browse occasionally and see posts for free ratties pretty often. That will probably be where our next rats come from because I'd rather not give money to a pet store, I wasn't all that impressed with the breeder we found, there aren't any rat rescues in the area and if I take the free rats, it means someone with a snake can't.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I got my two rats off craigslist, and the "breeder" sent my home with a male and a female without my noticing. Shame on me for not noticing my girl was missing key equipment, but shame on that breeder as well. Plus, as I was leaving her house I noticed a hidden aquarium she had tried to hide. I bent down to tie my shoe, and it was a snake. After a little digging, I discovered what rats she couldn't sell as pet she gave to her snake. 
I asked all the questions suggested online, inspected her "rat" room and everything. If possible, check hoobly.com and petfinder.com.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I've gotten all five of my rats from CL.  And my snake! And my boyfriends snake.... and my cage... and I really like Craigslist, okay? 
I got my first three girls for free from someone who didn't have time for them anymore. They came with food, bedding, All Living Things cage, wheel, etc... great deal! And they were very sweet & loved. Found my boys while looking for a good source of feeder mice- there is a new feeder/pet store (family owned) near me that advertises on CL. They had a lot of dumbo rats, and were trying to breed healthy, friendly, beautiful dumbo rats alongside some really gorgeous fancy mice & the usual feeders. My boys are sweet as can be! While they weren't handled daily I'm sure (since there were so many) they were interacted with in a group setting and cared for well. Got a good diet, friendly, healthy, etc. I'll be getting my future rats from the same person.  

Just use your common sense on CL! It's very easy to find awesome deals there, but there are some crappy people. Usually easy to spot, though. I like to remind people that CL isn't full of delinquents- it's regular old citizens like yourself! Look like some really cute babies. They are young, too, so easy to work with if they haven't been handled as much. I'd guess they have been, though, tbh. Seems like a small scale breeder or accident litter.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Not only Craigslist, but petfinder is a GREAT way to find a pet, especially a rat. There are so many rats that need homes, Nd I give you kudos for staying away from petstores(I'm not a Fan either)


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I've gotten a few rats off classified sites like Craigslist.

All I can really say is MAKE SURE YOU SEE THE RATS FIRST. Multiple times, if you can. Ensure they are in a good environment, well taken care of, and not sick when you adopt them. People WILL lie about their animals and you could end up with sick, lice infested, starving, scared, and bitey rats dropped at your doorstep if you are not careful.


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

I got my 2 boys James and Sirius when they were babies and had them their whole lives. They were really sweet boys that lived a full 2 years. I've had good experiences with Craigslist but just do some homework on whoever you are getting your new ratties from  Good luck!


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

If I may piggyback onto this thread, how do you find rats on Craigslist? Is there a certain section or keyword search? When I type in "rat", it comes up with car parts haha.


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Go to the pets section and the do the search for rats. I've gotten 3 off CL. All great!


----------



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

We just got our 4 babies from a CL ad...they are great. I can tell they were handled a lot, they seem to enjoy attention and are not shy or too skittish even though they have come into a very loud and busy home LOL.


----------

